# 1996 16' Lund Laker Project



## rscottp

Hi all, great site! I love checking out all the projects! I have had my boat for over 13 years and I love it. It had developed quite a few leaks from the pounding I have given it fishing around Martha's Vineyard and I was thinking that its days were numbered. I found this site and decided to attempt a fix. I replaced leaky rivets with SS nuts, bolts and 5200. Then 2 coats of Gluvit on the inside. No leaks! I have decided to do restoration and mod on the boat for next season.

Gluvit paint on outside, reconfigure inside(center console, rod storage, ect.).

Boat has been set up as a tiller but I am going to convert it to remote, I know I am giving up some space but after this season I knew I had to make a change. I fly fish most of the time for breaking fish. You have to drive to the fish and cast quickly, I am just getting too old to keep jumping back and forth from the back of the boat to the middle to cast. I am also sick of the twisting involved in the tiller steering. Still not 100% set on final design but this site has given me some great ideas.


----------



## rscottp

Interior stripped and off the trailer. Need to get some help to flip it over.


----------



## Pweisbrod

Make it a forward console!


----------



## rscottp

Thats the plan, I would like to have a small center console in front of the forward casting deck. Should be small enough so that I can get up there if I need too.


----------



## rscottp

Got it flipped today. Time to get going with the wire wheel.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Wire wheels are fun...I got after mine with it yesterday and got a 24"x48" area down to bare aluminum in an hour. At that rate I have another 10 hours...


----------



## rscottp

2 1/2 hours with the angle grinder later! Found a few areas of pitting and small holes that need to be addressed.


----------



## Ranchero50

Looks like a cool project. One thought, would it be better to have a rear casting deck on a V hull vs. the front? The rear deck is wider / stabler and easier to pop up onto. I think a setup like my jet boat console would work well. I have a small mid hull well and larger mid height decks front and rear. The center console on mine is in the middle of the boat and has a grab rail that make moving around very safe.


----------



## rscottp

Your boat is awesome. I like the console you made, grab rail is very sturdy looking. My console will be a bit closer to the front, I am going to deck over the back. There will be storage for fuel/battery and a built in cooler(made from old live well). The casting deck in the front is pretty stable but I don't really use it much, the storage under deck is a necessity. My dog Jack likes to ride up there.


----------



## rscottp

Nice warm day here in New England. Finished most of the wire wheeling with the grinder. Patched small holes and pitting with Marine-tex white, I ran a little short and need to get a bit more.


----------



## catchin1

Looking good.


----------



## rscottp

Weather in the mid 50's today. Just put a coat of Gluvit on the seams and rivets. I need to watch the forecast for a day warm enough for painting. I really wish I had a heated garage! I also have a space heater under the hull to add a bit more warmth.


----------



## Restrained

Ever consider stick steering? No console taking up space and no tiller, it's something to consider.


----------



## rscottp

I did think about the stick steer but I think I have my heart set on the center console. I plan to stand 80% of the time but think I will put in a pedestal base just in case.


----------



## rscottp

I put a coat of 1 part epoxy oil based paint on today. It claims to be waterproof and can be used on bare aluminum. I used a foam roller to apply. I will get one more coat on the bottom in the next day or so. Hope the stuff works as advertised.


----------



## rscottp

I managed to get the boat off the trailer and flipped back over yesterday. I decided to remove and rebuild the front deck. I started to clean up the inside with the grinder. I found some corrosion and pitting where debris collected against the edge of the hull and the floor. I also found a couple spots in the back where the waterlogged foam was.


----------



## Fourbtgait

I really like the hull you are working with. We dont have many lunds in my area.
Yours will look good.


----------



## rscottp

Thanks, I really like the hull. It is a pretty stable platform and it has kept me alive out in some seas that I should not have been in. We don't see that many tin boats in the salt but half the ones we see are lunds.


----------



## rscottp

I could use a bit of advice. I took the cap off the transom today, the plywood was wet but didn't seem rotten. Even so I want to replace it since I have everything apart. The issue I have is the 2 drain holes for the splash pan. They go through the 1 3/4" transom and I will have to destroy them to get them out. I am wondering how to install the new ones and where to purchase new ones. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I will post a couple pics of it all tomorrow

Thanks!


----------



## rscottp

Did a little research with the google machine, found some replacement drain tubes. They also sell a flanging tool but I don't want to spend $30 on something I will use once. I would love to hear any ideas about an easy way to flange the replacement tubes.
https://www.boatersplus.com/moeller-aluminum-drain-tube-1-x-1-7-8-021002188d.html


----------



## Fourbtgait

Not familiar with the tubes.
Do you slip them in then flange the straight end?
If so, could you slowly use a steel rod or ball peen hammer to "roll" the edge?


----------



## rscottp

That is what I was thinking. Tubes are cheap so I will get a couple extra so I can get a bit of "practice".


----------



## rscottp

Spent the day vs. the transom! I think the transom is winning! Removing the drain tubes was easy, the transom however is not! It is waterlogged but not rotten, there is also a white waxy substance in there. No idea if Lund put it in there or if it is from some reaction with the ply and saltwater. I was unable to get the transom to move so I am trying to break it apart and it is slow going, hope to get it out tomorrow. I am going to have nightmares about that thing tonight!


----------



## rscottp

I won! Transom is out, took another 1.5hrs this am with hammers, chisel and pry bars. I am glad I don't have to do that again!


----------



## Centrarchidae

Victory is sweet, especially the hard-won!

Our boats are very similar, with the same overall bench arrangement. Its easy to tell they are from the same manufacturer. You had a deck on the front of yours. Are you going to put it back in? Was it quite stable? I am thinking of doing something similar on mine.


----------



## rscottp

It was a battle!

I am going to put the deck back(the storage is essential). It is pretty stable, if there isn't too much chop it is comfortable(2ft+ its tough). The old deck sat on top of the old seats, the new one is going to sit where the old seats were so it will be 3/4 or so lower. I considered lowering it more but I don't want to interfere with the storage. I am also putting storage and rod lockers on the sides. I need to be able to store 2 9ft fly poles, there will be rod tubes that will extend through the bench seat into the front storage area.


----------



## rscottp

Received my aluminum angle and piece of sheet aluminum today. Sheet is for a new splash pan to replace the original which I always though was way too narrow. I did my best forming it by clamping to a cast iron table and smacking it with a hammer. It isn't pretty but I think it will work well. I am not attaching until I get the new transom wood in place. Hoping to have the transom done soon!


----------



## SuDZ

How does that laker feel in the ocean? I'm across from you in Falmouth a lot and have taken boats out into Buzzards Bay for years, never a tin though. Does it get pretty rough out there in it? How far out have you gone?

Thanks
SuDZ


----------



## rscottp

How does that laker feel in the ocean? I'm across from you in Falmouth a lot and have taken boats out into Buzzards Bay for years, never a tin though. Does it get pretty rough out there in it? How far out have you gone?

Thanks
SuDZ

Its pretty good out there in the big ocean. The old laker has been in some nasty stuff and got me home safe. Because of the flat transom area it pounds if you try to go fast in bigger chop. Go slow and its fine. You really have to pay attention to the weather, tides and the little voice in your head. I have been around Gay Head to Nomans, through Woods Hole, to Wasque and Waquoit.


----------



## Centrarchidae

The splash pan you fabricated looks good. It looks like you even made a folded edge on it. Some very good skills with the tools you had available. What thickness did you use?


----------



## rscottp

Thanks, I used .063 thick sheet. I wanted to make it a little sturdier so I bolted 1"x1" angle on the bottom edges. Hope to get my plywood for the transom tomorrow so that I can get that moving along.


----------



## rscottp

Made some progress today. 3/4" MDO ply was delivered today so I was able to get the new transom cut out, assembled and 1st coat of Spar Varnish put on.


----------



## rscottp

I am making slow progress on the remodel. Managed to get the new transom in place and reattached to the braces(all the holes I transferred matched up). I need to order the drain tubes for the splash pan before I can install it. Also attached first pieces of angle for the side boxes. Initially I was no going to change the height of the front deck but I have decided to lower it 3-4 inches to make it more stable. Started to build the CC out of the ply leftover from the new transom, waste not want not!

Will post some pics in a few days.


----------



## Gators5220

Sweet older Lund boat you got there bud, nice work thus far.


----------



## rscottp

Things are moving along. Built my CC out of the leftover transom 3/4 MDO, Ideally I would have used 1/2 but didn't want to waste the 3/4. It weighs 24lbs which is ok, boat will still be considerably lighter that before the remodel. Today I reinstalled the transom cap and cut down the forward seat to lower the casting deck 4 inches. The lowered deck should get a lot more use now plus I will not have to worry about Jack falling out as much!


----------



## rscottp

A warm sunny day in New England, good day to sit in the boat for an hour or two. I added some more aluminum angle for the side boxes today, almost have them framed in. I still need to attach brackets I made for the tops of the boxes that will go on the side of the hull. Also placed the new CC to see how it looked, I think there will be enough space to get around it and up on the front deck. Still wondering how I will rout the steering cable and controls. I think I am becoming obsessed with this project.


----------



## Humj7

Looking good!!
My steering cable runs through the rod box. Not sure if it is possible to go under the floor in the middle?


----------



## rscottp

Used an air hose to check the steering cable rout and to get a decent measurement. I plan to cut out the foam and run cable through the rear box then partially through the center box and under the floor. I think I will be able to make those bends without too much trouble.


----------



## Humj7

Looks good, Could you find the minimum bend radius on the steering cable from the manufacturer ?
In my boat it does not bend that tight in the back it goes in on a angle. I am not sure just do not want you to get cable and it be to long. Just my thoughts.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337085#p337085 said:


> Humj7 » 24 Dec 2013, 09:30[/url]"]Looks good, Could you find the minimum bend radius on the steering cable from the manufacturer ?
> In my boat it does not bend that tight in the back it goes in on a angle. I am not sure just do not want you to get cable and it be to long. Just my thoughts.



Good idea, I will try to get that info before I order anything.


----------



## rscottp

Emailed Uflex last night about bend radius, email returned Xmas morning! 9" Bend radius.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## RStewart

Looking good. Your boat looks like a bigger version of my little Rich Line. Can't wait to see it done. I've thought about putting rod boxes down the sides of mine also.


----------



## rscottp

Did a little work on the boat today. Installed new splash pan and drilled the holes for the drain tubes. Also attached a couple brackets in the front for the lowered casting deck. To remove the old seat brackets I ground off the rivet heads and worked the brackets free. Then I rebucked the rivets and coated with 5200. Trying to work out how to configure the storage up front so that I can get to my net without too much trouble.


----------



## rscottp

More progress today! Happy new year!


----------



## rscottp

One other thing I would like opinions on; I have always had a problem with debris getting under the floor beneath the casting deck. My idea is to completely seal up the edges of the floor(caulk of glueing vinyl down like flashing around the edges). I drilled 3 1"dia holes(you can see in first pic above) so that if water did get in there it could drain out quickly.

thanks!


----------



## Humj7

Looking good.
As far as sealing the casting deck I do not have any ideas for you. But I know from my experience I myself am not good enough with caulk gun to make it look nice.( looking at my bathroom tube surround.)
Sounds like good idea let us know how it turns out.
Thanks


----------



## DuraCraft

Looking great! How long is ye boat? Maybe you said and I forgot. That's what I tell me wife anyway...


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337494#p337494 said:


> Humj7 » 30 Dec 2013, 21:20[/url]"]Looking good.
> As far as sealing the casting deck I do not have any ideas for you. But I know from my experience I myself am not good enough with caulk gun to make it look nice.( looking at my bathroom tube surround.)
> Sounds like good idea let us know how it turns out.
> Thanks



My plan is to seal the little floor that is under the casting deck. It really doesn't matter how crappy it looks under there, just wanna keep the dirt, sand and leaves from getting below it.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337496#p337496 said:


> DuraCraft » 30 Dec 2013, 21:23[/url]"]Looking great! How long is ye boat? Maybe you said and I forgot. That's what I tell me wife anyway...



16 feet.


----------



## Centrarchidae

To seal the lower floor, I think putting flashing around the edges of the floor would be your best bet. You could fab something with some thin aluminum sheet and caulk between the side of the boat and the flashing and then between the flashing and the floor piece. Even better might be to attach the flashing with adhesive that could also act as a sealant as well. I guess it depends if you want to be able to remove that section of floor for any reason in the future though.

If you need to be able to remove the floor, you might be able to get some thick soft gasket material and fit it around the floor to form a seal. I've used some really soft rubber hose as gasket material on a different project and it worked quite well.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337669#p337669 said:


> Centrarchidae » 01 Jan 2014, 23:43[/url]"]To seal the lower floor, I think putting flashing around the edges of the floor would be your best bet. You could fab something with some thin aluminum sheet and caulk between the side of the boat and the flashing and then between the flashing and the floor piece. Even better might be to attach the flashing with adhesive that could also act as a sealant as well. I guess it depends if you want to be able to remove that section of floor for any reason in the future though.
> 
> If you need to be able to remove the floor, you might be able to get some thick soft gasket material and fit it around the floor to form a seal. I've used some really soft rubber hose as gasket material on a different project and it worked quite well.



If I get it sealed up good there will be no reason to remove the floor. I like the idea of glueing the whatever I use for the flashing to the side of the boat. I think I will use some vinyl flooring, I can cut it larger than the plywood floor then extend it up the side. Then use some type of glue/sealant to attach it.


----------



## rscottp

No boating today!


----------



## Humj7

Looks like Michigan. This morning it was -7 on the thermometer.
At last this should be short lived for you correct ?


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337862#p337862 said:


> Humj7 » 03 Jan 2014, 22:08[/url]"]Looks like Michigan. This morning it was -7 on the thermometer.
> At last this should be short lived for you correct ?


Forecast says 51 on monday, should melt it all.


----------



## Gators5220

I like how your boat is comin together man, nice center console. Hopefully you guys are staying warm, and you get a chance soon to work on it.


----------



## rscottp

Way too cold to mess with the boat today! Couldn't resist throwing CC in the boat to see how it will look. I can't wait till spring!


----------



## Humj7

Looks great !!
Glad to see your snow went away ! 
We have had 18" of the white stuff over the last 3 days.


----------



## rscottp

After I finished work that pays I got a little done on the boat. Installed new drain tubes and stern eyes. I didn't want to spend the 40 bucks for the flare tool, used a ball peen hammer to flare the end(as a fellow tin boater suggested). It worked well and saved some $$.

It was 30 here today, felt like 70!


----------



## DewNut

Very nice! I have a '97 Lund Rebel (14 foot) that I would like to convert to center console... how hard is it, what's involved and how much does it cost to convert tiller to CC? I have a 2012 Evinride Etec 25HP tiller.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338329#p338329 said:


> DewNut » 10 Jan 2014, 11:50[/url]"]Very nice! I have a '97 Lund Rebel (14 foot) that I would like to convert to center console... how hard is it, what's involved and how much does it cost to convert tiller to CC? I have a 2012 Evinride Etec 25HP tiller.



Thanks. I am not sure about the cost yet, I have been watching ebay for deals on parts. I think I will be around $300 for steering, cables, ect. I got the binnacle for $40 on ebay(good deal IMO). I think the hardest part will be to rout and hook up the steering cable, I want it hidden and am anxious about making all the bends.


----------



## rscottp

I called a local drilling contractor about some pipe for my rod locker, he said I could take what I needed from his scrap pile. I always kinda liked orange. I think they are gonna work out great once I get the curve out of them. 2 will hold 9' fly poles and one will carry rod up to 8'.


----------



## rscottp

I got the rod storage and the framing to hold the CC in place finished. Also patched some holes in the transom with JB marine weld.


----------



## Humj7

Rod storage compartment looks great.
Awesome find on the pipes.


----------



## rscottp

A bit more progress on the old laker.


----------



## rscottp

I did some work out in the bitter cold but before the snow. Started to cut out the 1/2" MDO for the side boxes. Cut out the sides and making cardboard templates for the tops. I was having a hell of a time cutting the cardboard until I had the bright idea to use the band saw to cut it, worked like a charm! I put a coat of spar on what I cut out yesterday.


----------



## rscottp

I got the side boxes fit and cut out today. Feels like I am gonna have plenty of space to move around. Can't wait until spring!


----------



## Ictalurus

Lookin' gooooood!!! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Humj7

Looking real good !!!


----------



## rscottp

This is the worst color choice since I painted my childhood bedroom the color of peanut butter! I liked peanut butter. Aluminum Rustoleum, what was I thinking? Now it is white, all is well!


----------



## rscottp

Just ordered my steering kit(Utex Rotech). New old stock for $99 with free shipping. I rechecked the measurements this am and I think(hope) I got it right.


----------



## rscottp

Made the cardboard template for the front deck. Had a couple decent size pieces of 1/2" AC ply to do the front deck, had to piece it but it should be ok. I may add another hatch but I have not figured it out yet. I think I will wait until I float it and take it for a couple test trips before I decide.


----------



## Centrarchidae

You have done an awesome job so far. The boat is going to be totally "new" with the CC you built.

How do you like working with the MDO? Are you planning to paint the front deck as well as the side boxes?


----------



## rscottp

Thanks, I am having a lot of fun with this project. I like the MDO, I am coating it with spar varnish and hope it lasts a long time. I wanted to use the MDO on the front deck but I had the other stuff around, figured I would save the $55 for another part of the boat. As of now I am planning on doing Nautolex vinyl on the floors and tops of rod/storage boxes, and white paint on the lower vertical surfaces. Probably do the upper part of the hull a fresh coat of the gray that is on it now. Lund red on the outside with a couple retro 70's Lund decals.


----------



## rscottp

Checking the fit and feel of decks and CC. Feels like it will fish well. Seems like there is enough space to get past the console to the front deck. Got a piece of conduit to run wires but it isn't flexible enough to get it fished through the holes! No biggie I think I am going to use it to make a rod holder to go in front of the CC.


----------



## Country Dave

_The console up front looks pretty cool,

I've always liked that look. It pretty practical as well, leaves lots of deck space open. _


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341019#p341019 said:


> Country Dave » 06 Feb 2014, 18:14[/url]"]_The console up front looks pretty cool,
> 
> I've always liked that look. It pretty practical as well, leaves lots of deck space open. _


 
Thanks! The cockpit area will be almost 4'x6' of open space. I have been working on things in the shop out of the weather. I got my Nautolex, glue and(most important) cup holders.


----------



## Humj7

Looking great !!!
Nice Work.


----------



## Fourbtgait

Very nice looking.
I like how clean it is.


----------



## rscottp

Got some work done the last 2 days, high temps of 50 both days. I have most of the parts ready to go and set them in place. Got all the pieces for the back deck cut out today, I am sealing with ugly color leftover rustoleum instead of buying more spar(I am cheap/poor) then will cover with vinyl. I also installed steering cable and helm. I may have screwed up and gotten a cable too short.It is really close, need to install motor and see if I can make it work. I think I need to get like 2" more, UGH!


----------



## sgtsarge

This is a beautiful rebuild and it has given me a couple ideas. Thanks to your reply on another thread of mine, I am considering the Nautolex. I really like that color, but what is the name Storm or Shark grey?


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342558#p342558 said:


> sgtsarge » 23 Feb 2014, 12:07[/url]"]This is a beautiful rebuild and it has given me a couple ideas. Thanks to your reply on another thread of mine, I am considering the Nautolex. I really like that color, but what is the name Storm or Shark grey?



Thanks! Its the storm gray, I was debating between that and the Sharkskin but ended up going with the gray. I am getting spring fever big time!


----------



## sgtsarge

I know that feeling! I bought my boat last fall, took it out one time for about 30 mins and put it up for the season. I have my floors cut out and test fitted in the boat but I can't epoxy them for at least another month. I only have a small space heater in my shop but it isn't enough to heat the shop to the temperature needed to coat the wood.

I guess that is okay since it will be at least another two months before the lakes start to thaw anyways. All that time to think and plan!


----------



## Fourbtgait

Looks good.
Spring will be here sooner than we think.
Though we've had 2-3" of snow today.


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps

We have pretty much the same set up of boat and iam putting a console in to i was wondering how it rides sitting up front i like that its in the middle seems good spit when trolling and drifting room wise but how does it ride does tge weight of u being up there burry the nose wefish for stripers in the bay so thr water isnt always valm


----------



## rscottp

Boat was set up as a tiller last season, haven't tested it yet. I did stand there while running at ft last year and it seemed pretty good. I will let you know when I get out to really test it. Steering position will pretty close to where Lund put the side console on the older rebels so I think it will be cool.


----------



## Fish Fighter

Your project looks great, I like the center console.


----------



## rscottp

Thanks! Made some more progress over the last week. Managed to get a few more inches out of the steering cable by routing it straighter and cutting the console down an inch and a half. Think I have a couple inches to spare now. Also filled area in front of console with rigid foam and screwed down the front deck. Last thing I did was finished covering all the decks and hatches with vinyl. Feels like I am getting to where there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## rscottp

Couple pics of the rod holder I built into the front deck and the completed vinyl.


----------



## huntinfool

Nautolex. I believe I may have to give this a look. Very impressive.


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344419#p344419 said:


> huntinfool » 10 Mar 2014, 07:54[/url]"]Nautolex. I believe I may have to give this a look. Very impressive.


It is Nautolex, found it at defender.com for 18.99 per yard. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Humj7

Your vinyl turned out looking very nice!
What do you have planned for seats ?


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344501#p344501 said:


> Humj7 » 10 Mar 2014, 21:49[/url]"]Your vinyl turned out looking very nice!
> What do you have planned for seats ?


No plans for a seat at the moment. I want to see how it fishes for a bit, I may put seat behind the console but still not sure. I mostly fish alone and stand most of the time. I also flyfish 75% of the time and want as much open space as possible, figure I can always add seats if I have to. It would be nice to have some comfortable seats for fluke and sea bass fishing.


----------



## rscottp

Messed with the project a bit this afternoon. Motor back on and steering cable installed in the tube.


----------



## huntinfool

Almost time to get her wet!


----------



## rscottp

My new ebay steering wheel showed up today. Removed tiller controls from the motor and attached steering cable, It works!


----------



## Fourbtgait

Looks very nice.
Deck came out good.


----------



## tcampbell011

How do you like the uflex system? Does it seem smooth? 

I am planning on getting one, ether that model or the Acura (a step up).


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345168#p345168 said:


> tcampbell011 » 17 Mar 2014, 03:11[/url]"]How do you like the uflex system? Does it seem smooth?
> 
> I am planning on getting one, ether that model or the Acura (a step up).


It seems pretty nice, moves smoothly. I have not had it in the water yet and this is the first one I have ever purchased so take this with a grain of salt. It appears that it is well made(not from china) and was simple to install.


----------



## rscottp

Got a couple sheets of foam last week. Filled up the forward seat under the front deck and the empty areas of the side boxes then got everything bolted down. Got sick of waiting for warm weather to finish up the Gluvit under the back deck, I need to get all the foam in and everything bolted down back there. I put a coat on all the seams and rivets, put a little space heater in there and covered it over. Also glued 1" foam to the exterior of live well to make a self draining cooler. Spring starts tomorrow even though it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## rscottp

Slowly getting closer, pretty confident I will be ready by the time the fish are here. Got another sheet of foam, 9+ cubic ft so far. Filled the back boxes with foam, attached plumbed bilge hose, bolted down back deck and cooler/fish box. Hooked of cooler drain, need to get some new hose clamps and some 5200 for the thru hull fitting. Progress! I realized that I needed to protect the foam on the backside of the cooler from splashing gas(don't want any napalm). I cut a piece of Nautolex that I plan to glue to the foam when it warms up a little.


----------



## muskiemike12

Fantastic job! That is one sweet looking Lund CC. When you are finished and have it on the water, I would email some pics to Lund and see what they say.


----------



## rscottp

March blizzard! I am so sick of this winter!


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346333#p346333 said:


> muskiemike12 » 26 Mar 2014, 09:44[/url]"]Fantastic job! That is one sweet looking Lund CC. When you are finished and have it on the water, I would email some pics to Lund and see what they say.


Thanks! I will probably send Lund the link when I am finished.


----------



## Gators5220

Man that's a nice lookin boat you built man.


----------



## rscottp

I ordered the parts I need to get everything working(I think). Fuse block, wire, control cables and hinges. I am hoping for a water test within a week or so. Can't wait!


----------



## Fatkid1980

Super nice build! Congrats!


----------



## rscottp

Hinges came in today, more parts coming tomorrow. Added a bunch of SS screws, hooked up bilge, built battery box/storage, and ran some wire. Getting close to water test.


----------



## rscottp

Ran all the wires and got all the electrical working! Installed the control cables and they kinda work, have a problem figuring out choke/throttle. Ugh!


----------



## Centrarchidae

Your boat is really looking awesome! I got many good ideas from your build, like using the vinyl Nautolex on the floor. What kind and how much glue did you end up using? I bought 1 quart of the Nautolex 88 glue just to eventually get started but I think I will need more - like at least a gallon.


----------



## rscottp

Thanks! I didn't get the nautolex glue because I wanted something with less fumes and was easier to clean up. I ended up getting a water soluble carpet glue from the same place I got the vinyl( defender.com). It took a long time to dry but seems to hold pretty good.


----------



## rscottp

The Lund if fully functional(in the yard anyhow)! Planning on the water test on monday. Hope all goes well, wish me luck. Few pics of current state. Paint will come when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Gators5220

Man this boat came out really clean, nice work.


----------



## rscottp

Took her out for the maiden voyage/sea test this morning. First thing I did was go renew trailer registration at the DMV, they opened at 8 and I was out by 8:10! Everything went great, only problem was a very slow leak between hose and thru hull drain for the cooler. Should be an easy fix. Steering and controls worked great, boat feels nice and stable. Didn't go out in the open ocean just ran around the lagoon for about an hour. Boat planed pretty quick and max speed hit 24.4mph with a prop that needs to be replaced. My next trip will be to go fishing in about a month. Will give me time to paint and finish the other odds and ends finished before the season starts.


----------



## Centrarchidae

Congratulations on a super nice boat! It looks awesome. Looks like Jack lines his new spot as well!


----------



## rscottp

Thanks, I had lots of fun doing it! This site is great. Cool people and a great resource!


----------



## jvanhees

Congrats on splashing your super nice, super functional LUND! =D> =D> Great build.


----------



## Waldershrek

Man that turned out great


----------



## rscottp

Thanks for the compliments! Rolled on first coat of rustoleum this afternoon, now back to work that pays!


----------



## jvanhees

The ole LUND RED!


----------



## NoahsArk

Looks great, she will be really sharp in the water with a fresh coat of red!


----------



## rscottp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348313#p348313 said:


> jvanhees » 11 Apr 2014, 15:03[/url]"]The ole LUND RED!


It is actually Rustoleum "Sunrise Red" but close enough for me. I ordered a couple old school Lund decals to give it the retro look.


----------



## rscottp

Rolled on the 3rd coat of Red Rustoleum on today, looks pretty good for a $3 foam roller and a $9 qt of paint. I have a retro Lund decals on the way! First pic is original paint.


----------



## Centrarchidae

Looks really good! I think I like the red you picked out better than the original Lund color.


----------



## rscottp

Thanks! New red is much brighter, I don't think I will be sneaking up on anyone. Good thing I don't hunt ducks.


----------



## Centrarchidae

They say red cars get more speeding tickets. Make sure you have all the PFD's, fishing licenses, and fire extinguishers up to date - you might be getting lots of DNR and Coast Guard attention!


----------



## rscottp

Good advice. I usually have everything in order in case I get boarded. I have been on the water up here for over 20 years and have never had an encounter with any CG or law enforcement. We only have one EPO for the entire island and he only works 40hrs a week and the CG has bigger fish to fry. Maybe this will be the year they check me out(just to look at my Lund).


----------



## rscottp

I put on my retro Lund decals today!


----------



## rscottp

I am getting pretty close to finished! Yesterday I used a tube of 5200 to seal up as many seams and rivets I could get to, nothing was leaking but figured it couldn't hurt. Today I did a final bit of painting, put in foam under floor and screwed down floor. I used a lot and screws and it really seemed to stiffen everything up.I ended up getting 9.3 cubic ft of blue foam plus all the black foam I got for free, should float like a cork if I ever get swamped. I have a few more cosmetic things to take care of but thats about it, now I am just waiting for the fish! I also need to get some cleats and perhaps a couple led lights. Do you guys like the little bass below the waterline?


----------



## Humj7

Love it !!
Turned out Great.
Nice Craftsmanship, Job well done.


----------



## rscottp

Caught the first fish out of the completed Lund last night! Cinder work spawn is going on and the stripers are gorging themselves. They were hard to catch but we managed a few. So nice to feel a fish on the line.


----------



## rscottp

I am gonna call the project finished, but is anything really ever finished? Couple things I may do; paint inside, add rod holders for trolling and possibly a drivers seat. Here are a few pics of the finished boat on the water!


----------



## Abraham

Turned out great. Really enjoyed the build and got some good ideas from it. Gonna have to get some old school decals for mine. :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Man that thing turned out sweet.


----------



## rscottp

Thanks for the good words! I found the retro stickers on ebay BTW.


----------



## rscottp

I have been out fishing in the boat several times and it much better than I had imagined. Love it! More room, comfortable, rides great, quieter since I am away from the motor, and new configuration keeps the dog where I want him. Did a couple more little things in the last week or so. Ordered new capacity sticker, tinboats.net decals and ruler, added couple vents for fuel compartment and painted/reinstalled the rocket launchers for trolling. Gonna hit the water tomorrow or fri.


----------



## rscottp

Decided to add a removable seat to the new ride. All the parts arrived today and yesterday and got it all installed today. I ordered a post that was too long, then I cut a bit off the bottom before I noticed it was narrower. Spent the next 1.5hrs sanding that part down until it would properly fit. Live and learn. Think I will enjoy having a seat, just hope it isn't in my way. Happy boating everyone!


----------



## WPS

Bump!

Went through the thread 2 times!.. One of the best I've ever seen! .. You do nice work and done a fine job!

Your Lund looks great!. . Better than new! IMO!

Thanks for explaining everything in the thread!


----------



## Hanr3

Agreed, good job!


----------



## fishfast41

That is undoubtedly one of the coolest boats I have ever seen! Excellent job!


----------



## Harrisonjonboat

I think that is the most nice tin boat on this whole site clean functional and with the cute dog to. great job.


----------



## rscottp

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## grumpybear

Hi .What did you use to remove the vinyl stickers (name,stripes) from your boat .I have tried a wire wheel .


----------



## perchjerker

grumpybear said:


> Hi .What did you use to remove the vinyl stickers (name,stripes) from your boat .I have tried a wire wheel .



heat gun works well


----------

